# Where to find Hamer guitars in Canada?



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

So they say Steve's music is the seller here but I was just there and they have squat..seems Steve's only stocks what they can get rid of and they always wait to be able to get stuff cheap so you can wait up to 6 months for anything which is unacceptable. ( if not custom that is ). I am looking for a flying V.. thing is, most are made from Korina or mahogany and I still want to stick with alder. There is one epiphone white V that is made in alder and then there is the HAmer XT which is made in the orient. It gets pretty good reviews though. I'm looking for the vector XT with flame top.. think it looks sharp and i don't feel the need to spend 2000+$ on a guitar. Dean makes V's as well but I hate their headstock.. i am a traditionalist that way and like it the way it was. Does anyone know other resellers? If not, how about some other good V copies that have the look and a good rating? 

Thanks.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure about Hamm guitars, but Reverend makes a V copy called the Volcano. It has a raised center that's supposed to improve clarity and sustain.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Not bad looking actually.. not bad at all! I am kind of partial to that pointy headstock but maybe i can bend if the tone is there. Essentially looking for something that rocks but also has nice cleans and in between. The whole thrash thing is done for me. Definitely not going to be drop tuning anything.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I ordered a Warhawk, but apparently the bass contour knob on all Reverends makes these guitars extremely versitile.

Er...I didn't mean to take away business from Hamm guitars! I'm sure they're great instruments too. Didn't think they had a V model.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> Er...I didn't mean to take away business from Hamm guitars! I'm sure they're great instruments too. Didn't think they had a V model.


I don't think you took any business from Hamm -- Kapo was looking for a Hamer dealer. :smile:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh lol my bad


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hell guys, I'm just looking for a V that looks sweet and plays sweeter! The versatility of that roll back is also intriguing as single coil tone and feel are what I feel is missing from buckers at times.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

EDIT: My bad... realized you wanted alder.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well i think it might be a misconception on my part that mahogany is dark and muddy.. i'm opening back up to that as an option. Just very interested in wht experiences people have had or what companies they know produce a solid knock off or their own version.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I just sent you a pm. A friend of mine is selling his Hamer Vector XT with Bill Lawrence pickups.

Let me know if you're interested and I'll put you in contact with him.

Nick


----------

